# Lets see your hunting Rigs



## Hoyt124 (Jul 6, 2008)

What is everybody using for hunting this year post a pic!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bowtech 82nd @ 80 yards.


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Amber's new bow today. Bear Odyssey II


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

x-force ss 
victory vforce camo 400
Rage 2 blade 
bohning blazer wraps white
2" blazer white 
s-coil stabilizer


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Fred Bear Truth 2
Whisker Buscuit Rest
Alpine Quiver
S-Coil Stabilizer
Easton Arrows
Cabela's ( made by Extreme) Sight


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't have it all built yet. When I do, I'll get a few pics up.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

*Bowtech Equalizer*

Here's mine.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Why do you have so many rizerjax on your bow why not just put an STS on it?


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

My 2007 Equalizer! Just haven't updated the rest, gotta get a pic up of the Bodoodle on it!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

will post one tonight


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I'l probably hunt with each of these but my go to bow is the top Shafer


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

heres mine.i only hav 3 of my arrows all ready with broad heads tho.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Mean Lookin'*



3DBIGBULLX said:


>


That thing is mean lookin'. :tongue:

Seems like you have about 2lbs of rubber on it though! :embara:

Here is what I have coming...waiting for the big brown truck!:sad:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*just letting you know...........*



3DBIGBULLX said:


>


PSE recommends that you don't use "alpha shock absorbers" between your limbs. just an fyi...........


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

Bowtech equalizer 25DL @#60 shooting a 310gr arrow


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> heres mine.i only hav 3 of my arrows all ready with broad heads tho.


o ya. it is an alpine silverodo eclipse lol


----------

